# Mess Kit Information For Vancouver



## medaid (26 Feb 2008)

Like the title states, this is a post to help those who have an interest and need to get mess kits for yourself and you are from a Regiment or Unit in the Lower Mainland. 

The company that many go to, as they are pretty much the only one here is Claymore Clothes http://www.claymoreclothes.com/ 

Their prices are pretty much standard, and their service is great from all those that I've known who has had their mess kit made there. The following will be the different prices for the items they offer for all three elements. I will break them down by element.

*Mess Kits Officers and NCMs*

*Air Force*

*Air Force 2 Piece (Coat and Trousers)*.............................................$475.00
*Air Force Officers' Braid*

French Gold (Per Row).....................................................$40.00 
Regular Gold (Per Row)....................................................$30.00
*Air Force Trousers Only/b]................................................................$190.00

Army

Doeskin 2 Piece (Coat and Trousers)............................................$680.00
Barathea 2 Piece (Coat and Trousers)...........................................$490.00
Vest (Waist Coat)........................................................................$125.00
Cummerbund..............................................................................$45.00

Jacket Only
Doeskin................................................................................................$525.00
Barathea..............................................................................................$360.00

Trousers or Skirts Only With Braid In

Doeskin................................................................................................$235.00
Barathea..............................................................................................$210.00

Army Officer Braids

Junior Rank (Piping)...............................................................................$60.00
Rank Gold Braid Epps (M2 LT + $15, CAPT + $20)

Senior Rank (Crowsfoot).........................................................................$50.00
Rank Gold Braid Epps (Major + $25, COL + $30)

Patrols
Jacket and Trousers....................................................................................$575.00

Navy


Navy 2 Piece (Coat and Trousers).......................................................$525.00
Pique Vest........................................................................................$125.00
Pant or Skit Only...............................................................................$140.00

Naval Braid on Sleeve (Officers)

First Curl...$60.00
Second Curl (Each)......................................................................................$35.00


Naval Braid on Trousers (Officers)......................................................$150.00
Naval Braid on Skirt (Officers).............................................................$110.00

Tri-Service

White Jacket

Full Lining...................................................................................................$245.00
Without Lining.............................................................................................$175.00
Without Shoulder Boards..............................................................................$75.00

Goldwire Ranks
CWO.....................................$35.00
MWO.....................................$30.00
WO........................................$25.00
Sgt.........................................$35.00
Pips (Officers, Each).................$9.00

Canada Tab Wired..........$35.00
Grenades (Pair)...............$20.00
Shoulder Boards(Pair)......$45.00
Shoulder Cords (Pair).......$55.00

I do NOT work for Claymore. This is an informational thread for your information ONLY. For further inquiries please contact them directly. *


----------

